# adult nursing uk



## littlegreenmartian (May 13, 2012)

hey guys. we're english and my girlfriend will have a bsc honours adult nursing degree in adult nursing. does anyone know what the australian equivalent of this qualification is so we could start looking at what jobs she would be eligible for and what kind of money she could earn.
cheers


----------



## mart (May 29, 2012)

littlegreenmartian said:


> hey guys. we're english and my girlfriend will have a bsc honours adult nursing degree in adult nursing. does anyone know what the australian equivalent of this qualification is so we could start looking at what jobs she would be eligible for and what kind of money she could earn.
> cheers


I sugest you look on the nursing registration website for the state you would wish to live in.The equivilant will be the same as the UK "registered nurse".If you google Aussie nursing jobs through both agencies and local health boards you'll get an idea of wages.


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Wages will also vary from state to state - Victoria & NSW are probably the highest wage states. Something to consider before coming over.


----------

